# DKNY ?is it a fake?



## jewls (Mar 4, 2012)

hey all, i need help! I bought DKNY from a seller on amazon and when i received my package, i realized that the label on the bottle says made in UK not USA, is this a fake?all spelling is right , but what is weird is that it has a bold label A39?  Iit smells ok but i am not sure it lasts as long as the one i had before?what do you think? thank you


----------



## stolenkiss12 (Mar 10, 2012)

It doesn't matter, I think that it is also authentic, because my DKNY green apple perfume is made in the UK and lasts the same


----------

